# Ethylamphetamine synthesis!



## BlueDex (Dec 5, 2022)

Take pure to Toluene and synthesize Benzyl Chloride by adding TCCA (trichloroisocyanuric acid) and putting it in sunlight and using lithium bromide as a catalyst. Getting benzyl chloride might take hours to days. The lithium bromide makes it go faster so it could take hours instead of days.. You can also get benzyl chloride from benzyl alcohol. Make benzyl magnesium chloride from benzyl chloride and react it with with acetonitrile in diethyl ether (or better, dibutyl ether for higher yield) and hydrochloric acid work-up to get Phenyl-2-Propanone. Synthesize propanamide from propanoic acid and urea. Then use the Hofmann rearrangement by reacting Propanamide and NaOCl (chlorine bleach) to get ethylamine. React Phenyl-2-Propanone with ethylamine using non-toxic aluminum galinstan amalgam ethanol solution to get Ethylamphetamine. Make the Al/GaInSn (aluminum galinstan) amalgam by making small aluminum foil balls and weighing 90-95% Aluminum and adding 5-10% Galinstan and heating it up with a torch in a jewelry crucible and stirring it up with a stir rod. Decant the grey sludge and collect the galinstan but also filter the rest through a Buchner funnel dry it with magnesium sulfatet. Then filter again. Bubble hydrogen chloride through it to get Ethylamphetamine HCl. 












 (works with propanoic acid to make propanamide.) 


Synthesis of Phenyl-2-Propanone (P2P) - [www.rhodium.ws]


----------

